# Linux installationsproblem



## rambor (23. April 2008)

Hallo lieber leser!

Ich wollte heute das Linux auf meinem Laptop installieren. Zurzeit ist das Window's XP noch drauf da ich den PC aber nicht starten kann schmeiss ich jetzt Linux drauf. Bei der Installation draht aber leider ein Problem auf:

Im Zusammenhang mit der Veränderung der Grösse ist ein Fehler aufgetreten!

Das Verkleinern Ihrer Windows-Partition ist fehlgeschlagen. Die Partition wurde wahrscheinlich noch nicht verändert.

Bitte brechen Sie die Installation nun ab und booten Sie Windows erneut. Überprüfen Sie Ihre Windows-Partion und versuchen Sie die Partition auf eine andere Art und Weise zu verkleinern.

Da ich nicht weiss was ne Partion ist muss ich euch leider fragen. Ich bin also ein echter Anfänger in dem Zeug bitte genau erklären.

- Ich habe keine Window-XP Cd oder sowas...
- Ich brauch die Daten nicht die momentan auf dem Laptop sind das heisst es könnte alles überschreiben.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Raubkopierer (23. April 2008)

Ich nehme an du bezeichnest hier OpenSuse schlicht als Linux? Dann hier erstmal ein kleiner Exkurs: Bei Linux handelt es sich um einen Kernel. Distributionen wie OpenSuse werden oft allgemein als Linux bezeichnet was so nicht korrekt ist aber üblich. Also ist Linux nicht nur Suse sondern eigentlich viel weniger und doch mehr *g*

Jedenfalls ist mir aufgefallen, dass Suse eine recht seltsame Installationsroutine hat die den Nutzer wie ich finde zu sehr an die Hand nimmt.
Evtl. schaust du dir einmal eine Distribution wie Ubuntu oder Fedora an.

Nun wäre es noch schön wenn du uns mitteilst ob ich recht habe oder du eine andere Distribution nutzt. Und welche Version der selbigen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. April 2008)

Raubkopierer schreibt es zwar etwas Wirr, aber er hat recht. Linux ist nicht gleich Linux. Es wäre schön, wenn Du uns mitteilst welche Distribution Du verwendest (z. B. Suse, Fedora, Ubuntu).
Wenn Du eine einfache Installation haben möchtest, gerade ist das Benutzerfreundliche Ubuntu Linux 8.04 herausgekommen: http://www.ubuntu.com . Das hat besonders für Laptops die Energiesparfunktionen des Kernels aktiviert.

Wenn Du bei der Installation gefragt wirst ob Du die Größe der Partition verändern möchtest, solltest Du, sofern Du das alte System eh nicht mehr brauchst, auswählen das die ganze Festplatte benutzt werden darf. Zur Not kannst Du beim Ubuntu sogar die Partitionen bequem selbst einstellen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. April 2008)

Mandriva und FreeSpire dürften noch gute Anfängerdistributionen sein. Diese habe ich allerdings noch nicht probiert. Natürlich kannst du auch bei OpenSuse bleiben (sofern du es denn nutzt im Moment).


----------



## RaketenPeter (24. April 2008)

Ich würde uach zu ubuntu bzw kubuntu raten! ist eine der am leichtesten zu installierenden Distributionen! Anfangs würd ich aber ien wenig lesen gerade wenn Du sagst Du weisst nicht einmal was eine Partition ist. Ein wenig hintergrund wissen ist sehr nützlich bei der Installation.


----------



## zerix (24. April 2008)

Hallo,



> Da ich nicht weiss was ne Partion ist muss ich euch leider fragen. Ich bin also ein echter Anfänger in dem Zeug bitte genau erklären.



Ich weiß nicht, ob Linux im Moment die richtige Wahl für dich wäre. 

Um es mal krass auszudrücken. Du hast nicht mal versucht rauszufinden was eine Partition ist und das gehört zu den grundlegenden PC-Kenntnissen, dann wirst du mit Linux eine Menge Probleme haben. Vor allem, wenn es um Hardware-Installation geht oder auch bei mancher Software.

Ich schätze mal, dass du an deinem Laptop auch spielen möchtest. Die meistens Spiele, die unter Windows laufen, kannst du unter Linux nicht spielen. Die anderen laufen nur mit irgendwelchen Emulatoren wie wine.

Also ich will dir Linux nicht ausreden, aber da du dich nicht dem PC auskennst, wollte ich dir erstmal ein paar Fakten zeigen. Wenn du immer noch Linux installieren möchtest, werde ich dir sicher gerne helfen.

Mal zu deinem Problem mit der Partition. Ich weiß leider nicht (wie meine Vorredner), welche Distribution du nutzt, aber bei der Festplatteneinteilung, während der Installation, muss irgendwo der Menüpunkt sein "Gesamte Festplatte verwenden" oder so ähnlich. Den wählst du einfach, dann wird die komplette Festplatte für Linux verwendet.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Navy (24. April 2008)

> Ich weiß nicht, ob Linux im Moment die richtige Wahl für dich wäre. 

Ja. Ist sie. Ubuntu ist keine Frickelware sondern ein echtes User-OS. Bei der Installation braucht man nur wenig Hilfe und selbst dannach ist die Lernkurve steiler als bei Windows.

> Um es mal krass auszudrücken. Du hast nicht mal versucht rauszufinden was eine 
> Partition ist und das gehört zu den grundlegenden PC-Kenntnissen, dann wirst du mit 
> Linux eine Menge Probleme haben. Vor allem, wenn es um Hardware-Installation geht 
> oder auch bei mancher Software.

Und inwiefern ist Windows da geeigneter? Bei dessen Installation muss man ebenfalls die Platte partitionieren und dannach noch eine Menge Konfigurations- und Installationsarbeit leisten damit man überhaupt loslegen kann. Bei gängigen Distributionen von Linux muss man meistens nur die Updates/Patches einspielen (lassen) und das wars.*

> Die anderen laufen nur mit irgendwelchen Emulatoren wie wine.

_W_ine _I_s _N_ot an _E_mulator!

> Also ich will dir Linux nicht ausreden, aber da du dich nicht dem PC auskennst, wollte 
> ich dir erstmal ein paar Fakten zeigen. Wenn du immer noch Linux installieren möchtest, 
> werde ich dir sicher gerne helfen.

Wenn er sich nicht mit Rechnern auskennt ist das OS egal. Er wird mit beiden Probleme haben und irgendwann eines (oder zwei) bevorzugen.

*Vorausgesetzt ein Paketmanager existiert, was bei den großen Distributionen jedoch der Fall ist. Zudem wird hier der User nicht ständig verdächtig eine illegale Kopie zu benutzen und überall überprüft.


----------



## zerix (24. April 2008)

@Navy

Das sind Erfahrungswerte. Z.B. Meine Mutter, kennt sich nicht mit Rechnern aus. Sie ist mit Windows zurecht gekommen, von Anfang an. Dann dachte ich mal, ich installier ihr Linux. Hab ihr Ubuntu installiert. Sie ist zwar damit zurecht gekommen, aber ich musste dennoch öfter zu ihr. 
Er hat ja nicht mal gegooglet um rauszufinden, was eine Partition ist. Was ist denn erst, wenn er Probleme bei Linux hat, die sicher nicht ausbleiben.

Ich kenne die Bedeutung von wine, aber was ist wine denn? Meiner Meinung nach ist es ein Windows-Emulator.

Ich nutze selbst auch lieber Linux als Windows und nutze es auch schon seit Jahren, aber dennoch ist Windows wesentlich benutzerfreundlicher als jede Linux-Distri. Das liegt aber nicht an den Firmen, die Linux-Distris veröffentlichen, sondern mehr an den Hard- und Software-Herstellern.

Mit einem Paketmanager kann man zwar viel installieren aber eben nicht alles.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## RaketenPeter (24. April 2008)

Ich würde auch nciht direkt von Linux abraten als ich mein erstes mal Linux installiert hatte konnte ich unter Windows auch nciht viel mehr als zocken ^^ ! 
Und wer weiss vielleicht gefällt es Ihm ja und er interessiert sich danach mehr udn mehr für die Materie  und er kann mir in nem Jahr oder zwei bei meinen Problemen helfen  ! 

Aber mach dir eines vorher klar rambor Du musst Dich definitiv ein wenig mit der Materie befassen sonst wirst Du auch in Foren schnell "ignoriert" ein wenig ein lesen und sich mit der Sache auseinander setzen musst Du schon


----------



## zerix (24. April 2008)

Ich habe ihm ja auch nicht davon abgeraten, sondern nur meine Bedenken geäußert.


----------



## Navy (24. April 2008)

> Das sind Erfahrungswerte. [...]

Ebenso. Wenn jemand die Erwartungshaltung an Ubuntu hat, dass es Windows gleich funktioniert, muss man helfen. Diese Erwartungshaltung muss man nur zerstören bzw. überhaupt nicht aufkommen lassen.

Meine Erfahrung zeigt mir, dass mit heutigen Linuxdistributionen das Leben sehr viel einfacher geworden ist, sofern der User kein speziellen Anforderungen an Anwendungen hat.

> Ich kenne die Bedeutung von wine, aber was ist wine denn? Meiner Meinung nach ist es 
> ein Windows-Emulator.

Nein. WINE ist die Windows-API portiert nach Linux (teils durch reverse engineering, trial and error und kopieren der Bibliotheken), es stellt keine Emulationsschicht dar und läuft ohne Umwege "auf dem Kernel" -- die Windows-Systemaufrufe werden direkt in POSIX-konforme Systemaufrufe umgesetzt .

> Ich nutze selbst auch lieber Linux als Windows und nutze es auch schon seit Jahren, 
> aber dennoch ist Windows wesentlich benutzerfreundlicher als jede Linux-Distri. Das 
> liegt aber nicht an den Firmen, die Linux-Distris veröffentlichen, sondern mehr an den 
> Hard- und Software-Herstellern.

Definiere: Benutzerfreundlich
Für mich ist Benutzerfreundlichkeit die Abwesenheit von unnötigen Systeminformationen, Arbeitsschritten und ein einfacher Umgang im Alltag. Sollte da Klärungsbedarf bestehen sollten wir einen neuen Thread aufmachen. Ich bin durchaus geneigt mich eines besseren belehren zu lassen...

> Mit einem Paketmanager kann man zwar viel installieren aber eben nicht alles.

Unter Windows kann man viel installieren -- aber eben nicht alles.


----------



## zerix (24. April 2008)

> Definiere: Benutzerfreundlich
> Für mich ist Benutzerfreundlichkeit die Abwesenheit von unnötigen Systeminformationen, Arbeitsschritten und ein einfacher Umgang im Alltag. Sollte da Klärungsbedarf bestehen sollten wir einen neuen Thread aufmachen. Ich bin durchaus geneigt mich eines besseren belehren zu lassen...



Beispiel. Mal wieder meine Mutter. Sie wollte eine Web-Cam installieren. In Windows kein Problem. Man startet das Installationsroutine und folgt dieser. Installation abgeschlossen.

Bei Linux hat das ganze schon anders ausgesehen. Erstmal den richtigen Treiber finden. Das war nicht so leicht. Treiber installiert, hat trotzdem nicht funktioniert. Alle Forenbeiträge, waren in französischen Foren.

Wie ich gesagt hab, es liegt nicht an den Distributionen, sondern an den Hard- und Software-Herstellern.



> Ebenso. Wenn jemand die Erwartungshaltung an Ubuntu hat, dass es Windows gleich funktioniert, muss man helfen. Diese Erwartungshaltung muss man nur zerstören bzw. überhaupt nicht aufkommen lassen.



Meine Mutter hatte nicht erwartet, dass es so funktioniert wie Windows.



> Unter Windows kann man viel installieren -- aber eben nicht alles.



Was kann man unter Windows denn nicht installieren?


MFG

Sascha


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. April 2008)

Wir möchten doch beim Thema bleiben und hier keine Diskussion zwischen Gnu/Linux und Windows schaffen. Das wurde an anderer Stelle schon genug getan. Generell ist es eine gute Idee auf Linux umsteigen zu wollen wenn man eben berücksichtigt, dass es _nicht_ Windows ist. Sondern eben anders. Aber deswegen nicht schwerer. Wenn man von Anfang an Suse oder Ubuntu nutzt kommt man damit eben besser klar als mit Windows.

Um eine geeignete Distribution zu finden kann man etwa auch einmal die Internetseite [1] bemühen. Und der Artikel [2] wäre bestimmt auch nicht verkehrt.

Also konzentrieren wir uns auf das eigentliche Thema und warten auf eine Antwort von Rambor.

[1] Distribution Chooser
[2] Linux ist nicht Windows


----------



## zerix (24. April 2008)

Ich wollte eigentlich ja auch nicht die Unterschiede zwischen Windows und Linux aufzeigen, sondern nur zeigen, warum ich denke, dass Linux im Moment vielleicht nicht ganz das richtige für ihn ist.
Wenn man sich selbst das System einrichten möchte, sollte man sich schon etwas mit PCs auskennen. Um die grundlegenden Sachen zu lernen, finde ich persönlich, dass Windows die bessere Lösung ist. 

Weiter habe ich ja auch gesagt, dass ich gerne helfen werde, wenn er trotzdem auf Linux umsteigen möchte.

Ich wollte in meinem Beitrag oben ihm auch nur zeigen, was er mit Linux nicht machen kann, damit er sich darüber im klaren ist und nicht erst später merkt, dass Linux gar nicht das ist, was er möchte.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## LarsT (26. April 2008)

Anstatt solche Diskussionen zu führen, könnte man sich mal wirklich mit rambors Problem beschäftigen.

1. Partition
Gehen wir mal nicht auf die Feinheiten ein, das kann rambor nachlesen.
Als Partitionen bezeichnet man die Unterteilungen einer Festplatte. Eine Festplatte kann eine aber auch mehere Partitionen enthalten.

2. Dein Problem.
Du wirst wahrscheinlich über eine Standardwindowsinstallation verfügen, die die komplette Festplatte als eine Partition umfasst. Die Installationsoutine deiner Linuxdistrubition erkennt das, und versucht die Windowspartition zu verkleinern um Platz für eine Partition zu schaffen, auf der Linux installiert wird.
Dieser Vorgang bricht ab, weil das Dateisystem von Windows Fehler enthält und/oder zu stark fragmentiert ist.
Um dieses Problem zu beheben ist folgendes notwendig:
Das Dateisystem mit dem windowseigenen Programm chkdsk überprüfen und gegebenenfalls Fehler beheben lassen.
Die Fragmentierung kann man mit dem windowseigenen Programm Defrag beheben, jedoch gibt es dafür nach bessere Tools, die effektiver sind.
Danach sollte die Installationsroutine nicht mehr abrechen.
Funktionieren tut die Partitionsverkleinerung. Sie birgt jedoch immer die Gefahr des Datenverlustes.

@Raubkopierer

1. Was ist an der Installationsroutine von openSuse seltsam?

2. Das Problem von rambor hat nichts mit der Installationroutine von openSuse zu tun, das tritt unabhängig von der Distrubition bei dem Versuch eine Windowspartition zu verkleinern auf.


----------

